# 800 Rzr clutch ? 32 terms an heavy sec spring



## artate78 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have 2012 Rzr s 5" outcast lift rhino axles 32" terms roof two battery's couple amps speakers bumpers winch loaded ice chest you know all this stuff you need lol lot of weight so decided to do some clutching I never run in high always in low ride a lot of mud and water here in south AL so I have been doing my research every thing I see says tune clutch in high but I never use high so my thoughts are to tune it in low will I be messing up doing this I don't see any reason not to what do you guys with clutch backgrounds think?

Ok next question 
I have bright green epi secondary spring I won't to run. And a orange blue stripe dalton primary spring I just tried its smooth I like it. I have several sets of fly weights some fixed and one set adjustable. About what weight fly weights will I need for this set up? And should I tune it in high or low ? I never use high.
Thanks Aaron


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would call QSC, they are Polaris Clutch experts... they would know better than probably anyone here who can answer quickly...


----------



## Deanw15 (Jun 10, 2013)

do after market clutch and call it a day


----------

